# Coroplast for wall panels?



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

I'm wondering if anybody has experience building wall panels with 2x2 (or 2/3 or 2/4) framing and coroplast panels for covering? I've been given a chance to build a new indoor haunt (only about 1300 sq. ft.) and I need to build walls. The company has an on-site printing studio that can put just about anything on coroplast sheets. I'm hoping to be able to find a hi-rez photo of a dingy asylum-type wall (the theme of my haunt) but I haven't talked to the graphics guy that does the printing to see what is possible. Cost isn't really an issue either at this point.

Any advice as to what might be possible or limitations?

DW


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

I work at a Print Shop, and I would think If you have the money then there is no limit to what can be Printed. Standard Coroplast Is not very strong, but they do make Thicker Types like 1/2 inch. Either way you'll need a frame of some type to keep it up.
100 dpi at full size will work well for most images.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

It could probably work for your needs, but, as already noted, it needs to be well supported, or you might consider just putting grommets at the top corners and have the panels hanging. The material itself is reasonably durable for temporary signs, but if people will be leaning on it, or hitting it with much force, it may not survive it if it's just lightly framed out. If you hang the panels, it allows the panels to swing rather than buckle or tear.
As far as the "texture" goes, I'm not sure what an asylum wall would look like, compared to any other dingy wall. Even at only 100 DPI it means you are looking for a 4800 x 9600 DPI image, at a minimum, though slightly larger would be better. And ideally you would want more than just one image so that all of your panels don't look exactly the same, though you could flip or rotate the images to help at that end of things.
The more descriptive you are with your needs the easier it is for us to help you find or create it/them.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Coroplast is a great material for all kinds of signage...
We use it all the time in our shop. The 1/2" (10ml) stuff is really strong.

However, It burns with a quick intense flame and drips burning puddles of molten plastic........FLAMMABLE....!!


----------

